# Sage's new clip



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

He just turned a year, but he's still so small, only 40 pounds. How does he look?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What a beautiful boy. I bet he loves his new look. He's a small standard poodle- nothing wrong with that!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

What a cute guy! He must feel great, too!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

He looks very very nice!!!! Handsome guy!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

The Germans have a saying, "klein aber fein" it loosely translates to small but very nice. I think in your spoos case it fits.


----------



## texaspoodlelover (Jul 25, 2014)

fuzzymom said:


> He just turned a year, but he's still so small, only 40 pounds. How does he look?


He is beautiful. What size was he at 4 months


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Very cute! I love how his topknot blends into his ears


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He looks great. Lily is also a smaller spoo (around 36 lbs.). I love that she is the size she is. I worry less about her jumping in obedience and agility since she carries so little weight and doesn't pound her joints hard when she lands.

You will like that if you need to you can pick him up too.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Sage is Very handsome ! I bet he loves his new short hair.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I like that clip!


----------



## PoodLuv (Apr 5, 2014)

Good lookin' pup! Look at it this way: he's more portable and efficient!


----------



## Ace1 (Jul 27, 2014)

He looks absolutely stunning. You should be so proud. My boy's a little lankier, wish he'd put on a few more pounds, not through lack of trying may I add, lol. Love the new hair do.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

What's his height? My vogue is 15 months 23" and just weighed in at vet at 36lb. Her hair can make her bigger than she is. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

ItzaClip, Vogue is built just like Lily, 22 3/4" at the withers (measured by an AKC agility judge) and usually spot on 36 pounds.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Nice clip. It will be so easy to care for and good for summertime especially. What a cutie. I think the smaller/medium size will make him very agile and springy.


----------



## cheribeth (Jul 31, 2013)

I think he looks quite lovely! If I ever went standard it would be a smaller one like him so I like his size! :biggrin1:


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

texaspoodlelover said:


> He is beautiful. What size was he at 4 months



I'll have to check his records. I know he was 15 pounds when I got him at 10 weeks old. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

ItzaClip said:


> What's his height? My vogue is 15 months 23" and just weighed in at vet at 36lb. Her hair can make her bigger than she is.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I don't know if I'm measuring him perfectly because he's suspicious of the tape measure and won't stand still, but he seems to be 24 1/2. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

ItzaClip said:


> What's his height? My vogue is 15 months 23" and just weighed in at vet at 36lb. Her hair can make her bigger than she is.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
I always enjoy Vogue's pics by the way 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

I've always had pugs and boxers, so I'm not used to such a lean dog. The boxers are lean, but more muscular I think. I just want to make sure he's normal for a Spoo. I don't think I'm starving him, lol! He gets 3 cups of grain free kibble a day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

fuzzymom I think he looks spot on, but if you want to give a hands on check to be sure here's what to look for. If you run your hands down his spine do you just feel the tips of the vertebrae or do they really stick out? If you do the same over his rib cage do you just feel the ribs or do they really feel like there are distinctive dips between each rib? If you are just feeling the bones he is good. If they really stick out he is on the thin side. Remember also that he will fill in over the next couple of months.


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> fuzzymom I think he looks spot on, but if you want to give a hands on check to be sure here's what to look for. If you run your hands down his spine do you just feel the tips of the vertebrae or do they really stick out? If you do the same over his rib cage do you just feel the ribs or do they really feel like there are distinctive dips between each rib? If you are just feeling the bones he is good. If they really stick out he is on the thin side. Remember also that he will fill in over the next couple of months.



You can really see the two bones above his tail (pelvic bones?) I think probably 5 more pounds would be perfect. I'm wondering if the grain free keeps them slimmer. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

My vet (a poodle person) thinks that as long as you only feed dog food to a poodle they will not overeat. He also likes giving his dog (a spoo) cooked turkey burgers if he thinks he needs a little something extra to eat.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

precious! Ginger was about 43 at that age and now is 47-49


----------

